# BMW

## masha_korzh

,        .            !                .     .         :  ,      .         ,      .   BMW   ,            .  -  BMW Kidsbike.        .     ,                   .    
  BMW   BMW Junior Bike.   3     ,       .    
        BMW Junior Cruise Bike.       6-  ,             .  BMW      ,            !

----------

